# Be careful about "Missing Links"



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Again and again scientists claim to have found missing links, but again and again it has been disproved.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33416595/ns/technology_and_science-science/


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Making such claims without being certain justs makes scientists look foolish or desperate, or dishonest.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, it sounds more like the _press_ claimed it as a missing link. The scientists who announced the findings simply argued that it belonged to the same major evolutionary grouping. As more information has become available, her place in the family tree is being re-evaluated. That's what science is all about.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Actually, it sounds more like the _press_ claimed it as a missing link.


Got people to read the article anyway didn't it?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Actually, it sounds more like the _press_ claimed it as a missing link. The scientists who announced the findings simply argued that it belonged to the same major evolutionary grouping. As more information has become available, her place in the family tree is being re-evaluated. That's what science is all about.


Right, I think this is true. And science changes all the time. Science very rarely claims to be correct forever, it changes over time just like the world changes over time. Basic things are always true but many things switch back and forth depending on how you look at them and how much information is known.

"The world is round"
"Blasphemy!!!"

"The world IS round"
"oh hey, he was right!"

maybe it might be better to say science is always right, but humans interpretation can be wrong.


----------

